# Just got my first (and only) tip!!



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

I was taking some passengers into the city and using the crappy Uber navigation app- it tried to take me through an area that didn't exist which forced me to take a much longer route. I apologized and ended the trip (although we were still about 4 miles from their destination). When we got there, I got their luggage out of my trunk and we said our goodbyes. I got back in the car to pull off and I had $60 sitting on my drivers seat 

With the upgraded app, is there a way to see the destination address they entered while the trip is in process? 

Thanks!

Donna


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

yes. click on the button at the top left, above the place where it had said "navigate" I think it is "overview" and you will see
the address and the route blue line, you can pinch or zoom on this screen, helpful to see what side of the street they are on.


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll take another look when I start again this afternoon... thanks for the info!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I would suggest that you not use the Uber navigation for the acutal and switch to entering the destination into GMaps or Waze. This also free the customer from listening to the UberNav voice. I find the Uber navigation only helps when you are moving and can't enter a destination into another mapping app. It lets you at least start in the right direction, or in many cases to make the first U-turn since the customer is often behind you if you are moving. Even when I am using the UberNav to get to the customer, if I get the time I will put the pickup address into another app and use it.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Britchiq said:


> I had $60 sitting on my drivers seat


How many trips so far?


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

kalo said:


> How many trips so far?


 I've only done 1 trip today and it was that one. I was ready for work a little earlier than usual so I decided to go online on the way into the city. When I get off at 4:30 this afternoon, the fun starts...


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Uber nav fails me more often than not. It makes me turn on the wrong street, even though the address is correct. I've tried using the new destination nave feature and it does not work. I will stick w Waze.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

How much was the fare?


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> How much was the fare?


$28


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn! 200% tip not bad! Was thinking they may have thought you pay in cash with Uber. And if they saw the trip was something like $57.00 they just left cash for it. Then they would complain to Uber when they got the credit card charge that they already paid. But a 100% tip would would indicate they are just good tippers so a 200% tip does not seem out of the ordinary for them anyway.


----------

